

How to Say Thanks And Improve Your Launch Day Success - mikeknoop
http://wadefoster.net/post/46139579305/how-to-say-thanks-and-improve-your-launch-day-success/

======
anonfunction
While I agree with everything, he left out an important group to thank. It's a
pretty important segment, the people who are using your product.

Here's an example of how the exchange could look:

Company: Hey We Launched! Users: Signup and begin use Company: Thanks for
signing up! Anything we could do better? Users: X, Y, Z Company: We've
implemented X,Y and are working hard on Z!

~~~
WadeF
Excellent point and I'm a bit embarrassed not to have included them! I'm
adding it to the post as we speak. :D

------
zizee
This is the sort of post I love HN for. Simple, actionable advice that has a
lot of "feel good" results, but also potential upside beyond just the feel
good.

Thanks for sharing it :-)

------
mikeknoop
Thank you.

